# Book Recommendations for Reconciliation?



## Stillkindofhopefull (Oct 25, 2014)

Are there any strong recommendations for books that have helped couples during their attempt at reconciliation?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

There are three books that I like for this. They are all by Dr. Harley.

"Surviving an Affair"
"His Needs, Her Needs"
"Love Busters"


----------

